# ele güne karşı



## jbionic2010

The dictionary translates the phrase as "in the eyes of everybody". But I am curious about the logic behind the phrase. Because if one starts translating the phrase word by word, it would seemingly involve "a hand" and "the Sun" as if someone was trying to cover the Sun with his hand.


----------



## analeeh

I think this is _el_ in the sense of 'other people'.


----------



## shafaq

analeeh said:


> I think this is _el_ in the sense of 'other people'.




el=stranger; people (as well as "hand")
gün=sun; day; day time

"gün" in this saying means "in an incontrovertible clearity"  metaphorically.
So ""in the eyes of everybody and in an incontrovertible clearity"


----------



## Sirius77

You don't need to translate it word by word since it's an idiom. It means "against everyone".


----------



## analeeh

Sirius77 said:


> You don't need to translate it word by word since it's an idiom. It means "against everyone".



Does it? It seems to mean 'in the eyes of everybody' or 'out in the open'.


----------



## shafaq

analeeh said:


> Does it? It seems to mean 'in the eyes of everybody' or 'out in the open'.


You are right.
I think sirius77 missed what jbionic2010 asked in the  #1 and treats and translates the idiom as an ordinary phrase opposing his/her argument.
"ele güne karşı" as whole means "in the eyes of everybody"; in front of everybody

"Karşı" here must not be treated as a discrete word.


----------

